# Design, Watermark, Logo. Do you print it on your picture?



## eric-holmes (May 8, 2010)

This is in no way meant to start an argument. 

When you print your photographs, do you include your watermark, logo, or design somewhere in the corner of the picture? You know what I am talking about. I see that some people do this while others do not. I understand the fact that you want people to know who took the picture they are lookin at. I also understand about not wanting to clutter up your picture by adding anything to it. 

I started thinking about this after I saw one of my towns "premier" photographers pictures. He has been in business as long as I can remember and he always has his studio logo in the botom right of the picture. 

Simply question, what is your opinion on this and do you or would you print this on your pictures?

Example: http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i125/eric-holmes/6113d150.jpg


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (May 8, 2010)

Different in each case for me. I would never watermark pictures that are going into an album. I do watermark prints for commercial businesses such as bridal shops etc
My general rule of thumb is, if they have payed for them then they are watermark free and if they are freebies then I do.
However,everything leaves the studio with somesort of advertising, cd's, picture boxes, wallets etc all have a logo on them


----------



## eric-holmes (May 8, 2010)

I believe I shouldn't have used the word "watermark". I meant to say logo. Similar to this picture... http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i125/eric-holmes/6113d150.jpg


----------



## eric-holmes (May 10, 2010)

No one?


----------



## HikinMike (May 10, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> No one?



 No, but I sign them with my name/date if they want it. I don't do portrait/weddings, just Fine Art stuff (Nature/landscape etc).


----------



## Big Mike (May 11, 2010)

I agree with Nicholas, it decided on a case by case basis and the usual rule of thumb is that if the images are paid for, then I don't put anything on them.
However, if it's an 'art work' piece, (as opposed to service based, like a wedding or portrait) then I'll certainly sign it (probably on the back).  If it's for public display, then that is when I'd put my name/logo on it somewhere.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (May 11, 2010)

My images going to clients are watermark free. My fine art prints are signed and numbered in the bottom margin. That way the client can display or cover the signature as they wish.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

